# SCDS2 EOS 5/22/10



## Another World (May 22, 2010)

*SCDS2 EOS 5/22/10*
Update




The SCDS2 firmware has received an update to version 1.01. Please see the change log for more information!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Fix "Made in Ore" & "RPG Tool DS"
> • Fix "4951 Daigasso! Band Brothers", The save is normal now
> • Fix "4952 Prince of Persia(Black screen Error)", If you want to play, Premise is clean mode
> • Increase capacity detect in disk for enter the game, Avoid ROMs generate the bad damage the game system
> ...






Download





 Homepage





 Discuss


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

i translated the whole thing



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> , The amendment I of the manufacture, RPG tools DS,
> 2, revised 4951 large ensemble, archive has been normal
> 3, revised 4952 (Prince of Persia), can not run error (to CLEAN mode)
> 4, entered the game to increase the remaining capacity of the disk testing (to prevent the destruction of the game generated file file system)
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2010)

you screwed them on their english... yet your translation is Fxxxed Up
shame on you ifish.. especially english is your primary language!

what the hell is the sands of time? proper game name please
what the hell is "Gold Mountain Ranger."? give the app its proper name
what the hell is hardware anti burn? come on..( i know what that is )


----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> you screwed them on their english... yet your translation is Fxxxed Up
> shame on you ifish.. especially english is your primary language!
> 
> what the hell is the sands of time? proper game name please
> what the hell is "Gold Mountain Ranger."? give the app its proper name




I used google translate, haha. 

blame them


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

Hurray. Now go put:
• Increase capacity detect in disk for enter the game, Avoid ROMs generate the bad damage the game system
Plus all the fixes into the normal scds1 eos. If that bullet is what I think it is. It is way overdue already.

@ifish: WTF is hardware anti-burn?


----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

Boxxy, go ask Team SC


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

You're late, AW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This has already been posted in the Supercard section


----------



## Minox (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You're late, AW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point being? The front page is by far more visited than the Supercard subsection of the forum.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. I just wanted to point out him/her (gender confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) being late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's no big deal.


----------



## dsrules (May 23, 2010)

I thought the SCDS2 CPU can emulate the original cartridge without patches to make all games work like original cartridge, but yet some games still needs firmware updates for them to work like all other flashcarts out there...


----------



## lolzed (May 23, 2010)

dsrules said:
			
		

> I thought the SCDS2 CPU can emulate the original cartridge without patches to make all games work like original cartridge, but yet some games still needs firmware updates for them to work like all other flashcarts out there...


anti-anti-anti-anti-anti-anti-piracy isn't 100%


----------



## portezbie (May 23, 2010)

I love that they have already pushed out two updates and I haven't even gotten mine yet. Gives me a lot of hope for this card really shining.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 23, 2010)

Even though I've been a negative nancy, I can't argue with this quick fix. 

Now let's hope this continues.

PoP still freezes up at the first cutscene. However, you can skip it and get to the game, then it all works.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 23, 2010)

It seems like they're eager to get some updates out to improve on the functionality it was lacking right at launch.  Let's hope the SNES emulator is next in line after the ebook reader, along with some GBA emulation improvements.


----------



## Sanderino (May 23, 2010)

Great just what I hoped for, the GBA emulator is updated!


----------



## tajio (May 23, 2010)

I hope they release the video playback soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for us pokemon fans to be able to play GBA pokemon games on the GBA Emu.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 23, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> I hope they release the video playback soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what you on about?

pokemon works fine

the person who said they dont only had corrupt roms

he tried some more and they worked fine


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 23, 2010)

so can we say tht the auto AP fix is kinda not ready yet... lets hope it will be


----------



## silly_z45 (May 23, 2010)

the auto ap will never 100% work.

im really happy to see they are firing of quick updates and i really hope they continue to untill all features are up and running well.


----------



## lincruste (May 23, 2010)

Sure it's a good thing. All they have to do now is actually SELL that thing.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 23, 2010)

GBA Emulator is still 1.12 and not 1.13. I'm guessing they made a mistake when they posted or when they packaged the update. Even the download on their plugin website says 1.13 in the file name for the GBA emulator plugin but the contents are exactly the same to the 1.12 version.


----------



## dice (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> It's no big deal.



We know, so why point it out?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I just pointed it out because I wanted to flame AW and increase my postcount


----------



## Gh0sti (May 23, 2010)

so was there compatibility fix on gba emulator? want to know what games were fixed


----------



## DarkWay (May 23, 2010)

Some people say it has been some say it hasn't, I don't have a frikkin clue whether the GBA emulator has been updated or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like them to fix it up abit though. I want to play Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring without the graphics glitching out everytime an action is performed (everytime you talk to someone or pick an item up the map fucks up).


----------



## Mbmax (May 23, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> [...] and the latest moonshell software for DSTWO dedicated.


I'm not sure to understand the meaning of this.


----------



## sirdashadow (May 24, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it means, [...]latest version of the DSTWO only/exclusive moonshell software


----------



## Mbmax (May 24, 2010)

sirdashadow said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i doubt it's that. I'm able to launch this moonshell on my ez5i.
With further investigation, it's just an already DLDI patched moonshell. Not a big deal then ...


----------



## disconnected (May 24, 2010)

The only flashcards I ever had were supercard's, but one thing I really hate is bad publicity! That make me go out of my mind!

Why the f**k tjey say they invented a super mega anti-cheat system and then they release fixes??

I was going to buy a SCDS2 but forget it, I wont.. I'll stick with my DSi and DS Lite to play gba games...


----------



## creativ (May 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why the f**k tjey say they invented a super mega anti-cheat system and then they release fixes??



Hmmm.
Because you are dont able to read 
Utilizing the CPU, DSTWO can emulate orginal cartidgecan, pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. *Most* of the games will never need to be patched to run.

So you see ?, they are not talking about ALL
And however, i think the anti piracy thing is not ready yet


----------



## Mbmax (May 24, 2010)

creativ said:
			
		

> And however, i think the anti piracy thing is not ready yet


Agree with that point of view.


----------



## doyama (May 24, 2010)

My own perspective is that the SCDS2 isn't the revolutionary jump that it's being touted to be. Not to say it's a 'bad' flashcart. But they haven't made that next leap in features or performance that has been stagnating the flashcart market for awhile.

They really need to concentrate on getting the things that differentiate it from other flashcarts to work as advertised. Notably the SNES support, and Divx/AVI support needs to get in there. Otherwise it's difficult to justify getting the SCDS2 rather than the SCDS1 from a functionality perspective.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 25, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> My own perspective is that the SCDS2 isn't the revolutionary jump that it's being touted to be. Not to say it's a 'bad' flashcart. But they haven't made that next leap in features or performance that has been stagnating the flashcart market for awhile.
> 
> They really need to concentrate on getting the things that differentiate it from other flashcarts to work as advertised. Notably the SNES support, and Divx/AVI support needs to get in there. Otherwise it's difficult to justify getting the SCDS2 rather than the SCDS1 from a functionality perspective.


Yes yes, people have had this discussion a lot already.  I'm sure it'll come with updates.


----------



## omarrrio (May 26, 2010)

does this DSTWO work on R4 flash cards ???


----------



## elixirdream (May 26, 2010)

omarrrio said:
			
		

> does this DSTWO work on R4 flash cards ???
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...



its definitely not


----------



## Demonbart (May 26, 2010)

So it says the GBA emu was updated, but what improvements are there? Are they noticable( as in game fixes, new interface, etc) or is it just a minor bugfix?
I wanna play KH:CoM when I get one of these. (it doesn't work as of yet IIRC)


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 26, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> So it says the GBA emu was updated, but what improvements are there? Are they noticable( as in game fixes, new interface, etc) or is it just a minor bugfix?
> I wanna play KH:CoM when I get one of these. (it doesn't work as of yet IIRC)


I don't think there was any changelog posted for it, so you'd have to try either emailing them or PMing them on the their Supercard forum.


----------



## lincruste (May 27, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> GBA Emulator is still 1.12 and not 1.13. I'm guessing they made a mistake when they posted or when they packaged the update. Even the download on their plugin website says 1.13 in the file name for the GBA emulator plugin but the contents are exactly the same to the 1.12 version.



Now THAT's interesting. Would you perform a checksum and compare the values between the two binaries? It might be a psychological update...


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 27, 2010)

Here is a visual comparison between the two recent software releases.

The GBA emulator SAYS it is 1.13 in the about info when you're using it but I don't see any changes in the actual program (CRC or otherwise). I think the changes are in something else.
Also the VERSION.TXT still says 1.12 in the NDSGBA folder.


----------



## DarkWay (May 27, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Here is a visual comparison between the two recent software releases.
> 
> The GBA emulator SAYS it is 1.13 in the about info when you're using it but I don't see any changes in the actual program (CRC or otherwise). I think the changes are in something else.
> Also the VERSION.TXT still says 1.12 in the NDSGBA folder.



Go onto the GBA Emulator on your DSTWO click on Others and then click on Version information it clearly states 1.13


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 27, 2010)

Didn't I already say that in the text below the pictures?


----------



## DarkWay (May 27, 2010)

So you did >,,< I've been missing things all damn day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry I'm not sure what the update is as I've seen no difference in functionality. for the next update I would like to be able to use the GBA Emulator with the Touch screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as that currently isn't an option


----------



## Cablephish (May 28, 2010)

Is there any word of whether or not the GBA emulator will be updated to run the games better? It says the RAM is more powerful than that of the iPlayer, so I'd hope they do.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 29, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Is there any word of whether or not the GBA emulator will be updated to run the games better? It says the RAM is more powerful than that of the iPlayer, so I'd hope they do.


I wouldn't doubt it will, but these things take time.


----------



## lincruste (Jun 1, 2010)

@phoenixclaws
Thanks for the picture! You might want to compare MD5 hashes with tools like summerproperties (on Windows) to get sure there is no collision on a slightly modified file. But it do seems that re-updated firmware by the SC Team are mistaken for updates.


----------

